# ts 1 or ts2 archangel pigeon color question



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a project bird I have. baby going through its first molt. Toy stencil. would like to know if you guys think he is a ts2 or ts3. he is also in combination with indigo. Feathers are molting in white laced with blue & bronze. 

dad is indigo and also a carrier for ts. Mom is a toy stencil arch/suab(sp) cross. [URL="[/URL]


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

If it's shield feathers moult to white it could be Ts1 + Ts2 + ts3.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

dimerro said:


> If it's shield feathers moult to white it could be Ts1 + Ts2 + ts3.


What would Ts2 look like on its own ?


----------



## rapril8 (Oct 17, 2017)

It would be a rootbeer colour


----------

